# turkey with a bow yet?



## mathews93 (Feb 7, 2008)

how many of you have gotten a turkey with your bow? 
if so how big
what broadhead
and how far


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

a little jake about a 5# bird he was about 10 yds at the most i shot him with rage 2 blades.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

mathews93 said:


> how many of you have gotten a turkey with your bow?
> if so how big
> what broadhead
> and how far


turkey season hasn't started yet but close i can't what... i have to shoot mine with my bow since we only have 2 use able shot guns...so i hope to get a long beard with a bow this year.


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

armyboy said:


> turkey season hasn't started yet but close i can't what... i have to shoot mine with my bow since we only have 2 use able shot guns...so i hope to get a long beard with a bow this year.


good luck i aint shot one yet but plannin on it


----------



## mathews93 (Feb 7, 2008)

i havent gotten one either but im hoping to get one this year


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

same hear. is verrrrrry verrrrry harrrrrd. best of luck to all


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> same hear. is verrrrrry verrrrry harrrrrd. best of luck to all


o come on cole you to negative!!!!!!!!! its hard tell you get one 30 yards from you then it goes from hard to FUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Ive killed a few
but heres one of my hens


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

no but as soon as i git one with a shotgun im takin one with a bow


----------



## guckie (Jul 26, 2007)

I took a Jake for Easter dinner. I took him at 18 yds. with Rage 3 blades. He went about 15 yards before he was done.


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

i know army boy but its hard to get them with in 30 yards remember im not the only one that hunts that land. not an easy task my friend


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> i know army boy but its hard to get them with in 30 yards remember im not the only one that hunts that land. not an easy task my friend


how ever said it was easy... i guess i got luck! my first turkey hunt ever had 8 long beards within 50 yards!


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

nope not yet. i goin april 12 opening day.


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

haven't got one with a bow. i got one last year with a shotgun. But this year i am taking out my longbow going to see if i can get one with it i hope.:wink:


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

tunin up with the turkey guilitine


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

season not open yet


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

i wish i could get one


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

last year i got a gobler with the 12 gauge this year i am goin for one with the bow the one i got last year had a 9" beard and it weighed 22lbs 1" spurs


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

Came close to busting one saturday he liked about 5 steps of me blasting him he must have saw me or dad move and stuck his neck out straight and looked at the decoy real funny and walked off we tried about every trick in the book to get him to come back to us


----------



## bowtech archer (Dec 5, 2007)

season ain't in around these parts


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

I didn't draw one this year but i got on last year with my 20 gauge it was 23 pounds with a 10 1/2" beard, and a 1" or something inch spears i had him 30 yards before i shot him but it was to close to my dad but i got him later and im happy for the wait it makes it more exiting!!!


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

i just got back and i drew for this weekend and i will be hunting at Euflua,ok there are some big toms there if the weather will work with us we should kill a big tom.
Right now it is storming.


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

seen plenty while hunting but that very small problem..... whats it called...... on the tip of my tounge.... duh they where to far away with shot gun or bow. my luck sucks. i mean for gosh sakes i missed a yote at 13 yards.    but always remeber, the sun will come out tomarrow.  im boared can eneybody tell?


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> seen plenty while hunting but that very small problem..... whats it called...... on the tip of my tounge.... duh they where to far away with shot gun or bow. my luck sucks. i mean for gosh sakes i missed a yote at 13 yards.    but always remeber, the sun will come out tomarrow.  im boared can eneybody tell?


Y didn't you call me? i am always open for yu pal! ( not always but tonight i was) 
you missed a yote AGAIN? man i think you need to quite the yote hunting! i didn't get the rest of your post but if you need someone to call you a turkey i'm open. ( no garentys:wink but i can try. 
and yes if you miss try try again you hit something even if it was luck. i found that out this last hunting season!:wink:


----------

